# What's a Mama to do?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am once again looking for another dog food that Rocky will eat. He wasted not one but TWO of the patties this week. I've been adding a few drops of water to entice him. After he left it there, I was too scared to save it so I threw it away both times. This food is way to expensive to waste. :angry: 
So off I went to Petco and told the salesgirl my problems with getting Rocky to eat. She recommended Merrick Wilderness and gave me a couple of sample bags. I tried one tonight and Rocky loved it. (He's been snubbing kibble for two years..I've tried practically every kibble out there!) My question is what are your thoughts? I don't have to give Rocky THE BEST dog food, but I would like it to be a good one. I looked it up and it got four stars and is highly recommended. It is also made in the USA and the venison comes from Australia. It has 24% protein. I thought about home cooking, but the problem is Rocky doesn't like a lot of vegetables and I'm not sure I can do it. 
Does anyone here feed their dog Merrick Wilderness? HELP!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Rockstar - what are you doing, trying to drive your mommie crazy? She's probably :smpullhair::smpullhair: right now, thanks to you! What would you like, sir? Prime rib? Lobster? Coq au vin? Just tell her and she'll make it for you, but you've got to eat, little one.

So sorry to hear this (again) Dianne! He's beyond finicky, isn't he? I've never used that food, but it sounds good and if he likes it...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Linda, you make me laugh. I think he would eat it most of the time, but hate wasting. He doesn't have any more tear stains and I'm worried that other dry food may give him tear stains again. Like Rosanna Dana use to say..."If it's not one thing, it's another!" Rocky thinks this is a five star hotel and he wants a top notch menu every night. Really, he's been eating the S&C most of the time...once a day. But when he goes a day or two without eating anything I FLIP OUT. I say I'm not going to..but something comes over me and I just do!:smpullhair:And yes, I do think he is trying to drive me crazy...in fact, I am already crazy. :smstarz:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Rockstar - what are you doing, trying to drive your mommie crazy? She's probably :smpullhair::smpullhair: right now, thanks to you! What would you like, sir? Prime rib? Lobster? Coq au vin? Just tell her and she'll make it for you, but you've got to eat, little one.
> 
> So sorry to hear this (again) Dianne! He's beyond finicky, isn't he? I've never used that food, but it sounds good and if he likes it...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh you little picky eater, even though you are so cute!! You are driving mommy crazy! I never had a picky eater. I know for some strange reason if my fluffs get a treat or veggies when I'm cooking, it seems to stimulate their appetite. The next thing I know they are eating their kibble. I guess it's like an appetizer at a restaurant.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless that darling boy. What a cutie. I don't know if they are picky eaters or not. Sometimes, I honestly think these special ones, thing, nah, don't want this, I know Mommy will find something different . I feed my babies Additiction. So far so good.
They also have all natural paddies, that is basicially like a treat, I take one of them, and take little pieces of it, and mix it into their food. Also at times, I will put in small pieces of boiled skinless chicken breast. Very small, and I make sure to mix in all in with their food, so the little darling just don't go and pic out the pieces of chicken, works like a charm. Good luck to your special baby. I know your heart is in your mouth, internally saying, Oh please eat, please?

I hope this helps and will be thinking of your darling baby.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella was a fussy eater when we first got her....it had me in tears of worry quite often. Natural Balance in the Roll was what turned her around. So thankful that we found that food at Petco. She's now turning in to a great eater ...quick knock on wood! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> Bella was a fussy eater when we first got her....it had me in tears of worry quite often. Natural Balance in the Roll was what turned her around. So thankful that we found that food at Petco. She's now turning in to a great eater ...quick knock on wood! LOL


Oh is that a great feeling or what. So glad for you. Hope dear Rocky finds just the right food that he will dig into. He is just too darn cute.

I also put green beans in their food, very small pieces, it just seems to inspire them more.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie is also a fussy eater. I have to change kibble every couple of months. I also add some chopped chicken and green beans or carrots to the kibble. My problem is Cassie is a fussy eater while Bogie eat will anything that doesn't eat him. I have to supervise closely so Bogie doesn't eat his food and Cassie's.


----------

